# Roasted seasoned potatoes



## Jeff G.

Big party Saturday night(see the pork section for the protein).  
We cut 30lbs of red potatoes into chunks, placed them into Electric roasters,  15 lbs in each.  Into each we dumped 3 packets of Lipton onion soup mix, sprinkled in seasoned salt and Italian seasoning, olive oil and water.  Stirred it all up and roasted them at 375 in the roasters for about 3 hours.  First time we tried this, it won't be the last.  They were fantastic tasting.


----------



## babetoo

sounds good. what a job


----------



## CharlieD

Wow, how many people did you have?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

4 a Welshman, Irishman, Scotsman and an Englishman.


----------



## Jeff G.

We fed around 70 people.  Yes we had some left over but we were affraid 20lbs wouldn't have been enough, it would have been.


----------



## oldandcrotchety

Sounds real good. I may do that myself. Well, something similar. I'd have to leave out the Italian seasoning. Don't  like that stuff, but I could use something else in it's place.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sounds good Jeff...When I roast potatoes, by whatever method, I like to include Sweet potatoes as well...Good eats!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DMerry

I mix two envelops of onion soup mix -- one would do, I like two -- with about two tablespoons of oil in a 9 x 13 inch.  I coat a couple of chicken breasts with skin and bones and four thighs, then add two potatoes cut into chunks.  I then bake for an hour or so at 400 degrees Fahrenheit and the flavor of both the chicken and potatoes is outstanding.


----------



## Fish

that sounds lush, i think i will try that over xmas...my mum will love me if i get it right 

will let you know...


----------



## Zhizara

I love Italian Salad Dressing mix.  I love mixes that give a specific flavor every time.

I like your idea of adding it to oil so it's easy to spread.

Like Bay Seasoning, it adds a totally different flavor that makes 'em go wild.


----------



## snickerdoodle

My love for potatoes has no end and all of these seasoning ideas are great!  I usually just coat them with oil and add a generous amount of cajun seasoning.


----------



## jabbur

I use Lipton Savory Herb and Garlic mix on mine.  My MIL used to make it with onion soup but my guys like the herb and garlic better.  I"ll have to try the Italian dressing mix.  That sounds good too!


----------



## Zhizara

jabbur said:


> I use Lipton Savory Herb and Garlic mix on mine.  My MIL used to make it with onion soup but my guys like the herb and garlic better.  I"ll have to try the Italian dressing mix.  That sounds good too!



Jabbur, Italian salad dressing mix is one of my favorite secret ingredients.  Try it as the seasoning for potato salad.  Never any leftovers.


----------



## Andy M.

Zhizara said:


> ...I like your idea of adding it to oil so it's easy to spread...




Couldn't you just use bottled Italian dressing??


----------



## Zhizara

Andy M. said:


> Couldn't you just use bottled Italian dressing??



Bottled has vinegar in it.  You can use it, and it actually would be cheaper, but try the mix of spices in something.  You'll appreciate the lovely bunch of spices.  It makes a good secret ingredient no one can figure out.


----------



## Andy M.

I didn't think of the vinegar.  I'll give the spice mix a try.


----------



## Rocklobster

I give my potato wedges about 4 minutes on high in the microwave first, in a glass bowl wrapped in plastic. Then I use salt, white pepper and rosemary. I add the olive oil to a cookie sheet and place it in the oven without the potatoes for a couple of minutes, then take it out and add the nuked spuds. This helps shock the potatoes and creates a nice crisp skin and also prevents them from sticking to the pan.  My daughter says she enjoys them more than any french fry, so coming from a teenager that is a good endorsement.


----------



## Zhizara

Rocklobster said:


> I give my potato wedges about 4 minutes on high in the microwave first, in a glass bowl wrapped in plastic. Then I use salt, white pepper and rosemary. I add the olive oil to a cookie sheet and place it in the oven without the potatoes for a couple of minutes, then take it out and add the nuked spuds. This helps shock the potatoes and creates a nice crisp skin and also prevents them from sticking to the pan.  My daughter says she enjoys them more than any french fry, so coming from a teenager that is a good endorsement.




That really is an endorsement!  I  want my fries XXCrispy too.  If it is a regular fry, I should be able to snap it in half.
I'll try your way.  If your daughter thinks it is really crispy, that's good enough for me.  

 Copied, pasted and printed.  Thanks for the recipe.

Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Rocklobster

Zhizara said:


> That really is an endorsement! I want my fries XXCrispy too. If it is a regular fry, I should be able to snap it in half.
> I'll try your way. If your daughter thinks it is really crispy, that's good enough for me.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and yours.


 Just leave it in until they reach the crispy ness you desire. The microwaving really changes the texture somehow and they turn out much different from putting them in the oven raw.


----------



## Rocklobster

Rocklobster said:


> Just leave it in until they reach the crispy ness you desire. The microwaving really changes the texture somehow and they turn out much different from putting them in the oven raw.


 Oh, and btw, I have the oven fairly high at 425. Bon Apetit!


----------



## Zhizara

Rocklobster said:


> Oh, and btw, I have the oven fairly high at 425. Bon Apetit!


\

Thanks. 

Now I have to buy potatoes.  I get these "commodies" every month.  They keep giving me things like 4 cans of sliced potatoes.  Don't get me wrong, I like them, but I never seem to get ahead of them enough to buy potatoes.

I did buy some about a year ago.  They were starting to blossom by the time I was able to use them up/get rid of them.


----------



## SharH

How much water an olive oil did you use. Coul I put 20 lbs of potatoes in one roaster? Or maybe divide by into 2.


----------



## CharlieD

SharH said:


> How much water an olive oil did you use. Coul I put 20 lbs of potatoes in one roaster? Or maybe divide by into 2.



I'm afraid you are not going to get an answer. The post is from 2010.


----------



## larry_stewart

When I roast potatoes, I prefer a single layer on the pan so the 'touching side' gets crispy.  Im afraid if I over load them, it will lack some of the crispiness.  That being said, I do mine with a modified BBQ sauce, not spice packets or soup mixes.


----------

